# Winchester model 1887 lever action shotgun



## longbranch gamegetr (May 1, 2014)

Anyone know where I might find parts for this gun ?


----------



## longbranch gamegetr (May 1, 2014)

Another pic


----------



## longbranch gamegetr (May 1, 2014)

Another


----------



## 021 (May 2, 2014)

Off the top of my head--Numrich, although I haven't checked. They have a lot of stuff.


----------



## leoparddog (May 2, 2014)

Besides Numrich, you might try to find another of that model to use as a parts gun.

Are you trying to get it back into shooting shape or just replace a few parts and screws?


----------



## longbranch gamegetr (May 2, 2014)

I would be happy with just the missing parts and screws, shooting shape would be awesome . The gun was my great uncles, would be cool to get it in working order.


----------



## roperdoc (May 2, 2014)

Several repro models of this gun are available. Popular in the cowboy shooting circles. May want to check on parts interchangeability.


----------



## tim scott (May 3, 2014)

your best bet is:  jack first inc. , in rapid city s.d.
but before you call them blindly get a parts break down off line and make a list of exactly which parts you need... then call.

doesn't look like you need much, all the major parts seem to be there.... also from the looks of it... would be easy to clean it up and put it into shooting condition.
tim scott


----------



## 021 (May 3, 2014)

Be extremely careful shooting that particular gun. I think all the barrels were damascus steel, which is not as strong as modern steel. And the shells are almost certainly not 2 3/4".


----------



## Sharps40 (May 3, 2014)

It will not likely be Damascus (steel and iron layers) but a steel barrel, though perhaps not strong enough for smokeless depending on when the particular shotgun was made.....smokeless comeing in strongly after the turn of the century.

In any event, prior to the M1901 models, the shotguns were chambered and barreled for blackpowder shot shells.

After, they were chambered/barreled for smokeless 10g.

But its still old.  Have it checked out before shooting and go with your gunsmiths recommendations on shoot/no shoot, BP or smokeless.


----------



## Gun Guru (May 4, 2014)

Joe West right there in Dahlonega likely has what you need. Call him at 404-790-9517. Good luck!


----------



## longbranch gamegetr (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys, I'll check with all these places and keep y'all informed.


----------



## longbranch gamegetr (May 5, 2014)

Found the 2 carrier screws at Jack First Inc. They have the hammer spring as a stocked part but are out and it is on back order... Said it could be up to a year before they have anymore .


----------



## cmshoot (May 5, 2014)

Check Turnbull Restorations. I've seen some gorgeous restorations they've done on these, so they gotta have parts.


----------



## tim scott (May 18, 2014)

*1887 parts*

don't bother with back order from jack first.... if they don't it, try else where, it always takes three times as long to get a back other from them than they say. give bob shaw at walker 47 a call 714-871-8171 he might have one..... another old friend I've kinda lost track of and need to drop by and say hi to... been looking for another old timer I know / knew that had lots of parts but beginning to think he might be dead, can't find him.... I sold the last three 1887 parts guns I had a couple of years ago., to a guy that wanted every part I had.
if by chance you have the urge once the old gun is cleaned up and shooting.... gunville.com makes some very nice wood for them a bit pricey but worth every penny... can order it in any grade you want.
best of luck
tim


----------



## EagleGunsmith (May 23, 2014)

Did you ever have any luck finding the parts you were looking for?  Here in shop, I use Nu-Line for old, hard to find Winchester parts. Not sure if they sell to individuals, or retailers and gunsmiths only, but if anyone has the part, they likely do. If you need any help with them, feel free to message me.


----------



## tim scott (Jun 19, 2014)

*1887 parts*

sorry it took me so long to find this guys name and phone number.... try buckinghams, 731-559-4169
he's an excellent guy to deal with and lots of help when looking for those old and rare parts.
best of luck
tim


----------

